# "Ingredients"



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just bought a remaindered copy of "Ingredients," a photo book originally published in Australia in 1997, and updated for the UK last year. This should definitely be in every serious cook's library, everywhere. Even given the differences in names of local varieties, this book has great pictures and useful descriptions. I found it on a Bargain Books table at Borders.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's available at Barnes & Nobles and on their website www.bn.com

At amazon.com, this title is currently on back order. Will be available within 3-5 weeks.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

is it by jill cox? if it is .... this ook is awesome


----------

